# Smallest Turtle (available in VIC)



## richoman_3 (Jan 29, 2011)

i used the search function first dont worry , everyone was saying macleays river turtles and painted turtles were the smallest, but we can keep them in VIC?. so i was wondering would any adult turtle fit in a 4 x 1/2 x 1/2 foot tank? (probably not)

any help would be great!


----------



## chrisso81 (Jan 29, 2011)

mmm, no, I would go a 4X2X2 as a minumum and that is just my opinion, but a 1/2 foot wide tank is just harsh. You could grow them out in it but if you think your keeping adults in there you're kidding yourself.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 29, 2011)

chrisso81 said:


> mmm, no, I would go a 4X2X2 as a minumum and that is just my opinion, but a 1/2 foot wide tank is just harsh. You could grow them out in it but if you think your keeping adults in there you're kidding yourself.


 
yeah i know that, i was going to buy a baby and grow it out, and wondering if it would fit in a 4 x 1/2 as an adult, or ill have to sell it/ move it into a bigger tank or pond


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Jan 29, 2011)

Macleay River Turtles maximum size is 18.5 cm, we sell them at the shop, no licence required.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 29, 2011)

oh ok, ill check it out,
could they live in a 4 x 1/2 x 1/2 as adults?


----------



## bump73 (Jan 29, 2011)

As chrisso has already said NO they cannot live in a tank that small, doesn't matter how many times you ask the answer will be the same..

Ben


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 29, 2011)

bump73 said:


> As chrisso has already said NO they cannot live in a tank that small, doesn't matter how many times you ask the answer will be the same..
> 
> Ben


 ok then
what is an appropiate size tank for a macleay


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jan 29, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> ok then
> what is an appropiate size tank for a macleay


 
I know you're only 13, but come on buddy - read the information that people take the time to post for you! You keep asking the same questions over and over. Someone has already answered this question above...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 29, 2011)

6ft tank would be the smallest I'd go.


----------



## hornet (Jan 29, 2011)

yup, i'm with jannico, i would not use anything smaller then a 6x2 for any species of turtle as an adult but IMO thats cutting it fine.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 29, 2011)

cheers jannico and john.
no need for a smart comment melissa, i know what chris said, that was his opinion, i wanted a few other peoples opinion aswell.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 29, 2011)

Richoman, I have never seen a 4 foot tank that is half a foot wide and half a foot high??? 1/2 a foot being 15 cm??? Or do you mean 1and 1/2 feet? 45cm??? 

My mate has 2 longnecks in a tank 4 x 1.5 x 2 and they are the same size as an adult macleays. In my opinion they have heaps of room! Plenty of water and depth to swim and a good size landing dock to bask. 

If I was to get turtles I would get a 4x2x2 tank though.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 29, 2011)

oh **** thanks for pointing that out jay hahahahahah
the tank is.

4 x 1 1/2 x 2 

(just measured it) 2 ft high btw


----------

